# rifle advice



## Camden (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello stuck in a situation. I have been looking for a good lever action whitetail deer gun, and I like the .44mag henry big boy, and the wichester .44mag with octogon barrell. On th other hand I like the marlin 30-30s. I was wondering if you thought one would be better for shooting deer at a maximum of 90-125 yards. Thanks.

:sniper: :jammin: :withstupid:


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

The 30-30 or 35 Remmington in the Marlin is a far better deer gun than the other choices. The .44 mag. is fun but when it comes to hunting the 30-30 has taken way more deer than the others. :sniper:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I would go with the .444 Marlin a good choice in a lever action caliber and should just level most anything you hunt.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Marlin, Marlin, Marlin . stay away from the .444 thought. Ammo pricy and kicks like a mule ,30-30 should be just right. If you want to go 44 mag marlin also makes them these rifles are very good shooters.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Alot depends on your budget. If you're looking for a pistol ctg. lever gun that'll take deer out to 125 yrds then the 44Mag is what you'd want. On the other hand, if you'd be willing to go with a "rifle" ctg. they the 30/30, 35 Rem or even the Marlin Cowboy in 38-55 would be a good way to go. Personally, one of my favorite lever gun ctgs. is the 7-30 Waters. I've not owned one yet but from what I've read they shoot flat, hit pretty hard and have low recoil. If you can find one that'd be my choice. Marlin(and I also think Winchester) is also making their lever guns in .500 S&W Mag. if you want a "Big Bore" pistol ctg. in your lever gun. Of course ammo will be a bit hard to find but you could load cast bullets and still have a potent deer ctg. at 125 yrds. 
First decide which gun you want(Marlin 336, Winchester 94, ect.) then look at the ctgs. that are offered in that gun, then check ammo availability and cost along with ballistic tables. That's how I'd do it. 
I think I'm going to pick up a Yugo 59/66a1 SKS on m C&R lic. for my deer rifle. I can get one in "Like New" condition for $170 shipped to my door and ammo is still only $110/1000 for plinkin' stuff and I can load up some decent stuff for hunting out to 200 yrds. JMHO, YMMV.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

First of all i dont especally like any of those rifles but out of them i would go with the 30/30.

Everyone wants to much bullet!

Use the smallest caliber you can to get the job done.

No offense but if you have to use a .300 or above to kill a deer you must not be placing your shots very well and should consider hiding your face in a dark corner out of shame for not being able to shoot worth dirt.

All in all You probably can shoot alright and you are just hyped up about large calibers that really will just make you flinch every time you touch the trigger and wont hit anything.

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

If you want a truly sweet lever gun look for a Savage 99 in either .243 Win or .250 Savage(ammo harder to find but it's a good one.). Either will make one great little deer rifle at woods range.


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

One of the best decisions I've made over the years was the purchase of a Marlin 336C in 30-30 Win.

Rifle still looks like new and it still shoots 3/4" groups at 100 yards.


----------

